# Free Convert ANYTHING Program



## rake60 (May 24, 2012)

One of my computers at work had this Convert program on it that works great for
almost any parameter.







I found out where it came from online and it's free. Now I have it on all of my home 
computers as well. No viruses or ad-ware attached to the download.

Here's the _*LINK*_

Rick


----------



## tel (May 24, 2012)

That is a good programme, I've had it for a few years now and it is indispensable to me.


----------



## ProdEng (May 24, 2012)

Useful utility, thanks for the link.

Jan


----------



## mu38&Bg# (May 24, 2012)

I've been using this for a long time, so long I can't remember when I found it. Maybe ten years or more. The only thing missing is inches of water in the pressure tab.

Greg


----------



## Blogwitch (May 25, 2012)

Many thanks Rick, now on my desktop for instant use.

John


----------



## mklotz (May 25, 2012)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I've been using this for a long time, so long I can't remember when I found it. Maybe ten years or more. The only thing missing is inches of water in the pressure tab.



Get Uconeer free from these folks...

http://www.katmarsoftware.com/?referrer=Uconeer24A

It, along with a program I wrote myself, is what sits on my desktop.


----------

